# help me make 2 cabinet doors?



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey fellow reefers,

I just built my stand and i am in need of someone to make me two doors.

The measurement are 19x25" 

can be made out of MDF.

with a simple square design in the middle.

pm me with a price.

Thank you.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Check Ikea - they might have a door that fits your dimensions and they have a ton of door styles....


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

hey i tried looking,
measurements are off
thanks though


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There are a couple of guys here who could do it for you. J_T is one.. df001 is another. Both do great work. You can find them on the members list and PM them to see if they can help.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks fishfur

I'll try jt he made my overflow box for me


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

All good guys.

I'd add 50seven to the list of people to ask.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the mention,  i doubt i will have any time for extra projects till well into the new year, unless its really small stuff that fits into something i'm already doing. But even then i doubt it.

At a minimum you could buy a 1/4 sheet of 3/4" mdf and have it cut to size on the panel saw at the store, then add faceframe hinges. Use stock trim to create some interesting looks on the interior.

I have it on good authority that 50seven is an expert on making awesome cabinetry so i'll second the add!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

df001 said:


> I have it on good authority that 50seven is an expert on making awesome cabinetry so i'll second the add!


What on earth makes you think that?  LOL

Thanks for the plug, guys. 

To the OP: shoot me a PM if you can't figure it out. I've got a couple small runs of MDF doors going on right now and could throw together something for you that's reasonably inexpensive.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Got any pics of the finished stand?


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

ohhhh I doooo!
lol

came out great.


ill put one up soon.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Umm HomeDeopt? They sell doors. Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, Rona, Lowes? They all sell doors too.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Umm HomeDeopt? They sell doors. Canadian Tire, Home Hardware, Rona, Lowes? They all sell doors too.


The doors are already made- they were custom sized. It is just a stand worth posting pictures of, and I never got to see the finished product yet....


----------



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures too !!! I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

Here we go boys!

Thanks for making the doors, and the hinges work great!


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

man this picture doesnt do it justice lol
i need to take a better picture.


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

my pics suck lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is a very nice looking stand. Nicely made doors too. For those that have a Restore somewhere near them, they sell doors. I picked up a couple of MDF doors for a $1 each the other day, and there were lots of solid wood ones for the same price. Some are new some used. If you get the doors at the start you can build the stand around the door sizes.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

majaxx said:


> Here we go boys!
> 
> Thanks for making the doors, and the hinges work great!


Awesome! Glad it worked out nicely, your stand is very beautiful, a showpiece to be proud of!

Reef or planted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks!

reef in progress

upgrade from a 35g.

will post some pics soon enough.

patience is key (which kills me) lol


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful job on that stand!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Very handsome piece of furniture ! I wish any one of my tanks had such a nice housing.


----------



## twps (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job on the stand, beautiful work.

I've been following this thread as I am building my own stand as well. I planned on making my own doors, but ended up buying pre-made doors. For future reference for everyone there is a place in Paris, ON called Paris Kitchens which is an outlet store for their products. I picked up two door 14"x28" $10 cash, $5 per maple door. Way easier than cutting and routing my own...


----------



## majaxx (Mar 10, 2011)

thank you everyone for your nice comments


----------

